# using a flash and high shutter speeds for indoor sports 580EXii



## hd02fatboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I typically shoot sports indoors with a Canon 60D (no flash), 70-200mm 2.8. I manually set to F2.8 at 400 shutter speed, ISO 1600 and then use Lightroom to remove the noise. This particular wrestling event, surprisingly they allowed us to use a flash. Not having used the flash before for sporting events, I broke out the 580EXii. This was a good time to practice with the flash. I tried various settings from ETTL, Manual and Multi flash setting and realized that I could not achieve a shutter speed faster then 250, and seems no matter what setting I tried, this was the limit. When I was able to get the shots, they were good. Playing with the setting, I found that some where overexposed, some under and some just right (you know the three bears story…lol). Anyway I was lost as far as the shutter speed on the camera was always reduced to 250. Even when setting it faster like 400, when I went to take the shot, it automatically reduced it to 250. I have a feeling this is a limitation of using a flash. Maybe this is one of those simple “you should know this” kind of things or a known thing when using flash and fast shutter speed, but I am just not understanding it.
Would anyone have an explanation to why this happens with high shutter speeds ?
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## hd02fatboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I bit more digging since I posted the question and I was able to find the reason for the limitation of a 1/250 shutter speed with a flash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you read up on High Speed Synch? Search for it and see if it will help you. You can use any shutter speed.


----------



## hd02fatboy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've found numerous articles. Will give it a try this week and see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------

